# poly block



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK guys 
Got a pcs of commercial grade cutting board poly
2 1/4 " wide 5 1/8" long
3/4" thick. What to do with it 
Pickle fork ? Thoughts, suggestions.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Pickle it. :wave:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea thinkin the same thing !

Thank you for your reply seams like

your the only one that gives a darn about this post .

but then I'm not surprised.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Pfs "e vai tranquillo"


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Widget said:


> Pfs "e vai tranquillo"
> 
> A si fratello bene !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe consider a mini-frame. I have a couple that I have been shooting a lot this summer. They are great with BBs. I sometimes shoot them PFS style (fork up) and sometimes gangsta style with a 32" draw to my ear. They shoot well using both styles. Mine are only 1/2" thick but you could put a heavy rounded contour on the edges with 3/4" material. Both of mine are banded with 3/8" TBG.

Width = 2 1/4"

Lengths = 3 1/2" (4" on longer version)

Fork widths = 1/2" (9/16" on longer version)

I think I prefer the 4" version but both are fun to shoot at pop cans out to 20 yards. Although approx the same size as a PFS, I shoot them better than a PFS.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mini Hunters or Ferrets would do good with that I think.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Maybe consider a mini-frame. I have a couple that I have been shooting a lot this summer. They are great with BBs. I sometimes shoot them PFS style (fork up) and sometimes gangsta style with a 32" draw to my ear. They shoot well using both styles. Mine are only 1/2" thick but you could put a heavy rounded contour on the edges with 3/4" material. Both of mine are banded with 3/8" TBG.
> 
> Width = 2 1/4"
> 
> ...


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Did you use a hole saw to cut the fork center ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I may tab it with Chicago screws its thick enough for standard ones


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in the process of making up a template. I'll post it when done.

HDPE is very easy to cut. I use a jigsaw with a thin 20TPI blade. It corners well and I can turn a 90 degree without moving forward. It cuts very smooth. After cutting out the frame, I use a $4.00 rotary file in my drill to trim to my line and contour the edges. The drill is mounted in my B&D Workmate. Then I use a 1" drum sander to shape the throat. No hole saw needed. Final sanding with 80-120-220 grit drywall sanding screens.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I'm in the process of making up a template. I'll post it when done.
> 
> HDPE is very easy to cut. I use a jigsaw with a thin 20TPI blade. It corners well and I can turn a 90 degree without moving forward. It cuts very smooth. After cutting out the frame, I use a $4.00 rotary file in my drill to trim to my line and contour the edges. The drill is mounted in my B&D Workmate. Then I use a 1" drum sander to shape the throat. No hole saw needed. Final sanding with 80-120-220 grit drywall sanding screens.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Mini-hunter


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

lunasling said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the process of making up a template. I'll post it when done.
> ...


I have some 1/2" and 3/4" HDPE that I bought from a custom acrylics shop in Duluth Minnesota. Cost is about $10 per sqft. They often have HDPE, UHMW, marine board, lexan, etc. Great place!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Joe... Here is the best I could do making an electronic template. I'm not even sure how it will print. I took a pic of the cardboard template, used the JPG to converted to a stencil with an online program, saved in Word and then converted to PDF. There is likely a much easier way to do it.

You can tweak the template by putting more of a taper on the handle, slightly wider forks for Chicago screws, or even a bit more frame length if you wish.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

N

thanks i'll get on my computer later this evening and down load it

much appreciated ! Gotta get me some zzzzzzzz just got off work

Joe .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

lunasling said:


> I may tab it with Chicago screws its thick enough for standard ones


Tabs work fine on the mini-frame. I tied on the tabs rather than drilling for Chicago screws. Works great and easy to switch back to flatbands. The latex ties help give a good grip on the frame.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

North.

cool got it downloaded and printed out , think i may do the para tab set up on it .


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup
Screwed it up will try again with another pcs and utilize my scroll saw that I took out of moth balls


----------

